# Can’t see blocks when others can



## Tx121 (Aug 9, 2018)

Yesterday I wasn’t able to see blocks for most of the day and then after 3pm, I received a reserve blocks for Saturday. Then around 7pm I was able to see very limited offers for today. I’m very confused of what’s going on, am I being soft blocked? I didn’t get a email about doing anything illegal or using software. I do work 40 hrs a week usually but I am not close to that number. 
The only thing I could think of is when I signed on yest morning , I was asked to do the picture of my license. Not sure if that has anything to do with it. Has this happened to anyone?


----------



## FIdel Cashflow (Feb 23, 2018)

Tx121 said:


> Yesterday I wasn't able to see blocks for most of the day and then after 3pm, I received a reserve blocks for Saturday. Then around 7pm I was able to see very limited offers for today. I'm very confused of what's going on, am I being soft blocked? I didn't get a email about doing anything illegal or using software. I do work 40 hrs a week usually but I am not close to that number.
> The only thing I could think of is when I signed on yest morning , I was asked to do the picture of my license. Not sure if that has anything to do with it. Has this happened to anyone?


Yup. Happened to me yesterday and it's still happening this morning. I worked 1 reserved block yesterday morning and then could only see surging 1hr's for the rest of the day. Seems like they are soft blocking all the sharks. Have no idea the reasoning.

I know they are on their deactivation spree again so maybe they are going through their database of drivers and purging the weak..lol Gotta give them some blocks to see where they are at i guess.


----------

